# Garantir bei gebrauchtem bike



## lennard12_08 (23. April 2022)

Hi zusammen,
ich werde mir vermutlich ein gebrauchtes radon swoop kaufen. Wird die Garantie auf mich als neuen Besitzer übertragen?


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (24. April 2022)

Garantie = freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, deren Umfang und Gültigkeit auch von diesem definiert werden kann. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der Gewährleistung, die gesetzlich geregelt ist. Somit wird es dir bei der Beantwortung deiner Frage helfen, die AGBs von Randon durchzulesen, dort sollte das Thema Garantie behandelt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Final_edition (26. April 2022)

Nein, leider nur für Erstbesitzer


----------

